# Mortgage not on ICB



## Sonik (6 May 2010)

I applied for my ICB report, I have a mortgage with my ex, he is responsible for payments etc but the mortgage is still in joint names.  This mortgage does not appear on my ICB even though I gave all my previous addresses.. Has anyone any idea why this would be?

Thanks x


----------



## LDFerguson (11 May 2010)

Does the name on the mortgage account match the name submitted to the ICB exactly?  Spelling errors on either side can cause confusion.  

Other than that, if the mortgage is still active I can only think of good old human error.


----------

